# How to check medical results for Australia before a case officer is assigned?



## ishakata (May 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I need some information regarding results for medical timelines.
My husband had gone for medical test before applying for Australian visa.
My query is 
1) how can we get to know the results of his medical.
Can the results be checked by us online before a case officer is assigned or only 
case officer can convey thsese results to us
2) Also my second question is , after how many days of applying visa, a case officer is assigned, and whats the time taken to get visa.

Thanks a lot in advance for your help


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi Isha .... Point 1) No Comments, as I have not read anything about this. 
Point 2) Please specify which Visa you have applied for. for 190 Visa, PR grant is given generally within 45-60 day after medical submission. this is what trend says.


----------



## ishakata (May 26, 2015)

My husband has applied for 189 visa


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

189 I am not sure, may be some other team member can help replying your query.


----------



## ishakata (May 26, 2015)

ROHIT_AUS said:


> 189 I am not sure, may be some other team member can help replying your query.


Hi AllI am new..please help me in answering mu queries


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

1.
Check medical results here: https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
You can also check the immiAccount and verify that it says something like "Health requirement - health clearance provided - no action required"

2.
There is no set timeframe for this. Varies on a lot of factors and I assume it also depends on their own workload perhaps. But, from observation, the general trend suggests it should not take more than 90 days after lodgement.


----------



## ishakata (May 26, 2015)

Thanks a lotttt for your reply.


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

People are getting PR grant within 20 days once CASE OFFICER is assigned.........






ROHIT_AUS said:


> Hi Isha .... Point 1) No Comments, as I have not read anything about this.
> Point 2) Please specify which Visa you have applied for. for 190 Visa, PR grant is given generally within 45-60 day after medical submission. this is what trend says.


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Not able to see health clearnce point in my immi account...

Please guide me how to see......



KeeDa said:


> 1.
> Check medical results here: https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> You can also check the immiAccount and verify that it says something like "Health requirement - health clearance provided - no action required"
> 
> ...


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi go to the page where you upload documents. You will see a button get health details. If you have already done medical checkup clicking on this button would mention something like health clearance provided. If no health checkup done then you need to select this to generate hap I'd and go to panel clinic for checkup. 



ishugarg said:


> Not able to see health clearnce point in my immi account...
> 
> Please guide me how to see......


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

I got PDF file, stating that your medical report have been submitted to DIBP department......


Please tell how to see clearance of medical examinations..





suku1809 said:


> Hi go to the page where you upload documents. You will see a button get health details. If you have already done medical checkup clicking on this button would mention something like health clearance provided. If no health checkup done then you need to select this to generate hap I'd and go to panel clinic for checkup.


----------



## ishakata (May 26, 2015)

*Visa applicatipn status 189*

Hi One more question guys, I have applied for my visa through an agent and i dont have password to check my Visa Application status.
Can you please provide me some link from where we can check Visa application status without any password.

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ishakata said:


> Hi One more question guys, I have applied for my visa through an agent and i dont have password to check my Visa Application status.
> Can you please provide me some link from where we can check Visa application status without any password.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance


*https://www.border.gov.au/immiaccount*

Click on "Login to ImmiAccount" (opens popup), create a new account, and once logged in, use "Import Application" option with the TRN that your agent gave you to import the application. Don't use your version to make any changes though.


----------



## ishakata (May 26, 2015)

Thanks a lot KeeDa... i am going to try this...hey i read somewhere and found a link where we can enter VLN num and date of birth and check for visa status...I have all the receipts and i try entering VLN num (i found a 14 digit num on invoice and tried with it, also I tried file number) but its not taking it
Can you please help in letting me know what is VLN num and where is it present as now i am a bit worried if visa has been applied


----------



## ishakata (May 26, 2015)

hey , thanks a lot!!! I was able to check my application over there..but its status is Application received...we were told by our agent that the payment has been made and he sent us receipts also...can you please let us know what is the status of visa application when payment has also been made.
Thanks in advance


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ishakata said:


> hey , thanks a lot!!! I was able to check my application over there..but its status is Application received...we were told by our agent that the payment has been made and he sent us receipts also...can you please let us know what is the status of visa application when payment has also been made.
> Thanks in advance


"Application received" - that's the right status to start with. If there was no payment made, there won't be any TRN number nor any successful import. Since you could import the application, rest assured that the payment has been made.


----------



## ishakata (May 26, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> "Application received" - that's the right status to start with. If there was no payment made, there won't be any TRN number nor any successful import. Since you could import the application, rest assured that the payment has been made.


Hi Guys, I need your help once again.
Thanks for helping me till now.
Actually My CO asked for some documents and I sent the documents to my agent.
he had uploaded documents on 8th Oct evening, but today when I checked the status, its still Information required.
Can you please guide me on this.
as I have no access to my agent's immi account, how can I check that I have cleared medical tests and my CO is ok with medical reports.
Please help.Thanks in advance.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

ishakata said:


> Hi Guys, I need your help once again.
> Thanks for helping me till now.
> Actually My CO asked for some documents and I sent the documents to my agent.
> he had uploaded documents on 8th Oct evening, but today when I checked the status, its still Information required.
> ...


Please quote your timelines to help others.

Which documents were requested?

For medicals, you need to login to your immiaccount and click the "Get Health Details" button for each applicant right under the list of documents submitted. If you are clear then you'll see the following message for each applicant:

Health requirement - health clearance provided - no action required 

All health examinations required for the specified visa have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ishakata said:


> Hi Guys, I need your help once again.
> Thanks for helping me till now.
> Actually My CO asked for some documents and I sent the documents to my agent.
> he had uploaded documents on 8th Oct evening, but today when I checked the status, its still Information required.
> ...


The status didn't change because your agent forgot to click the "Request Complete" button.

To know your medical outcome, click on the "Get Health Status" which should then refresh the page and replace that "Get Health Status" button with some text. The results are all good if the text reads as:

*Health requirement - health clearance provided - no action required*
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


If you don't see that button in your imported (dummy) account, then use the following link to know the status: *https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient*


----------



## ishakata (May 26, 2015)

Thanks a lott Keeda..but when i click on the link provided by u for checking health results, i get exam status as completed no info on whether it has been verified by CO or not, is there any idea how i can check that...u know my vusa getting processed thru an agent so i cant directly login and check.and importing application doesnt show health results


----------



## ishakata (May 26, 2015)

ALso, if my agent has not clicked request complete button, will it make any processing delays, or it doesnt matter..pls reply for this also, i will be really thankful


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ishakata said:


> Thanks a lott Keeda..but when i click on the link provided by u for checking health results, i get exam status as completed no info on whether it has been verified by CO or not, is there any idea how i can check that...u know my vusa getting processed thru an agent so i cant directly login and check.and importing application doesnt show health results


You will never get to know the health results. You will only know 2 things - (a) whether the medical center has provided your results to DIBP- which as you can already read as "provided" in the above link, and (b) whether there are no medical related concerns for you or any other applicant which can be seen using "Get Health Status" under each applicant in your immiAccount. If it reads there as "health clearance provided - no action required" and "All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised.", then there are no health concerns.



ishakata said:


> ALso, if my agent has not clicked request complete button, will it make any processing delays, or it doesnt matter..pls reply for this also, i will be really thankful


Yes, it could result in delays.


----------



## ishakata (May 26, 2015)

Hi,
One more question please ,my status changed to assessment in progress on 16th Oct, and I am waiting for my Visa since then..I read on expat that people also call their CO's in these cases.
Please help me in letting me know how good is it to call up CO, and after how many days waiting should I call him up and if you can please please please let me know contact number of CO of Brisbane.

189 IELTS 8 EOI 28 July Medicals and PCC 8 Aug Visa Filed 8 Aug CO Allocated 29 Sep Form 80 submitted 9th Oct Status chaned to Assessment in Progress 16 Oct Visa Grant-waiting and praying to the almighty


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

It changed to Assessment in progress since your agent clicked that button. There is no use calling so early. Everybody who calls these days is asked to wait 35 days/ 6 weeks. No harm in trying though, but most likely, you will get the same reply- to wait.


----------



## ishakata (May 26, 2015)

Thankeww very much Keeda..Really greatful to you...i will call after 6 weeks only, but can u pls share Brisbane CO contact number for my future reference...Thanks a lottttt in advance for it...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

+61 7 3136 7000


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> (b) whether there are no medical related concerns for you or any other applicant which can be seen using "Get Health Status" under each applicant in your immiAccount. If it reads there as "health clearance provided - no action required"


Hey keeda about immiaccount
If it is paper based application subclass 309 then will the immi account gets created? 
How to check medicals result in this case?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ozpunjabi said:


> Hey keeda about immiaccount
> If it is paper based application subclass 309 then will the immi account gets created?
> How to check medicals result in this case?


Sorry mate, I have no idea about that visa. You better use the search function on the top and I am sure you will get this info on some other thread.


----------



## scindia (May 19, 2013)

KeeDa said:


> Sorry mate, I have no idea about that visa. You better use the search function on the top and I am sure you will get this info on some other thread.


Dear KeeDa,

I have seen you resolving queries of lot many friends here...pls help us in the below query..

others experts in this thread pls revert if same happened with anyone.

CO assigned 10 days ago for me & almost 40 days ago for my friend and requested documents......but agent is not telling clearly to both of us that which docs were asked for and telling us to stay calm telling us that our docs are uploaded.

Query is that in both our mirror immi a/c , it is showing information requested and request complete button seems not pressed.... Agent is adamant when asking about request complete button and tells both of us to relax. 

What should we do 
What could be the impact of this on our application's

:confused2::confused2:


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

scindia said:


> Dear KeeDa,
> 
> I have seen you resolving queries of lot many friends here...pls help us in the below query..
> 
> ...


If he has uploaded but not pressed that button, your case officer will not get notified about it and therefore there less chances of the CO looking at your case anytime sooner than the prescribed time in the email. This will only cause a delay. No other impact.


----------



## ishakata (May 26, 2015)

Hi All, By God's grace we have got Visa Grant today 
Kida and all other group members, I thank you fro the bottom of my heart for the same.
But I have been told in my grant letter that u can travel and return till 13 Nov 2020, after that you will need to apply for and be granted a RRV i.e. Resident Return Visa.
Please let us know why we have been grnated for only 5 years, and do everyone gets RRV after completing 5 years..
Best of luck to all of u guys.
Thanks a lottt
189 IELTS 8 EOI 28 July Medicals and PCC 8 Aug Visa Filed 8 Aug CO Allocated 29 Sep Form 80 submitted 9th Oct Status chaned to Assessment in Progress 16 Oct Visa Grant-Done  Visa status Finalized


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

All PR visas include only 5-year entry rights. If you haven't become a citizen by that time and you wish to be able to leave and re-enter Australia you will need to apply for a RRV.


----------



## ishakata (May 26, 2015)

Hi, Thanks a lot dear.
I have a question if u, or Keeda or any experts can reply.
PR for other countries like Canada are lifelong..How many chances are there for RRV to be granted or we can become citizens of that country,,because we are leaving everything here to migrate to that country,,it really feels scary to think that we have to come back after 5 years if things not worked.If I would have known this 5 years rule, I owuld have applie for Canada rather


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ishakata said:


> Hi, Thanks a lot dear.
> I have a question if u, or Keeda or any experts can reply.
> PR for other countries like Canada are lifelong..How many chances are there for RRV to be granted or we can become citizens of that country,,because we are leaving everything here to migrate to that country,,it really feels scary to think that we have to come back after 5 years if things not worked.If I would have known this 5 years rule, I owuld have applie for Canada rather


Australian PR is lifelong too. You can stay indefinitely in Australia as a permanent resident. It is only the travel component of this PR (the visa part) that has the 5 years restriction. In simple words, you can use your PR as a visa to travel to Australia for 5 years. If by that period, you do not have Australian passport, you will need a RRV to travel to Australia. From what I know- if you have resided long enough on your PR, have a job/ business, or close ties to Australia, getting a RRV should not be that difficult. There are 2 types of RRV, but I am not too familiar with them. This link should help you regarding RRV: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/155-


----------



## ishakata (May 26, 2015)

Hi Keeda, Thanks for your reply.. We are planning to move to Australia but I have heard that it's not the good time...Can you please suggest if it's the right time, and we can get job in testing in IT field and telecommunications field..Also, how can we arrange for housing over there if we don't know anyone there..
Mainly we want to know if its the right time..and approximately how much money one should carry if we have to migrate with family.
If we dont get job in relevant field, are there other sources of income to survive over there..
Lookig forwars for your reply..Thanks in advance


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi,

Unfortunately, I am not much aware of all that, but right now between December to January is definitely not a good idea to go job hunting. I've heard job market opens up fairly well sometime from last week of January.

I suggest you browse the Life in Australia forum to get an idea about cost of living, jobs, temp jobs, etc. As for other sources of income- there are always odd jobs/ temp jobs that you can take up to make ends meet for a while until you land a permanent job of your choice.

All the best,
KeeDa



ishakata said:


> Hi Keeda, Thanks for your reply.. We are planning to move to Australia but I have heard that it's not the good time...Can you please suggest if it's the right time, and we can get job in testing in IT field and telecommunications field..Also, how can we arrange for housing over there if we don't know anyone there..
> Mainly we want to know if its the right time..and approximately how much money one should carry if we have to migrate with family.
> If we dont get job in relevant field, are there other sources of income to survive over there..
> Lookig forwars for your reply..Thanks in advance


----------



## sushant172 (Feb 9, 2016)

I have already applied online via ImmiAccount for a 189 subclass PR and awaiting the CO assignment. Should I wait for the medicals till the CO is assigned or can I get it done prior to that ? Thanks.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

sushant172 said:


> I have already applied online via ImmiAccount for a 189 subclass PR and awaiting the CO assignment. Should I wait for the medicals till the CO is assigned or can I get it done prior to that ? Thanks.


It depends on how quickly you want to come to Australia. When your visa is granted, it will have a Initial Entry Date on the grant notice - you must come to Australia even if it's just a short holiday, no later than that IED. The IED is generally 12 months from the date you complete the medical/police checks, whichever is earlier.

So if you don't have any reason to delay your IED, you could complete the medical/police checks now so your application is complete when your CO begins to process it. If you'd prefer to have more time after your visa is granted to organise your travels, then you could wait until your CO asks for you to complete the medical/police checks.


----------



## altaf2203 (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi Keeda,

I have logded my visa application last week. How long is it taking these days to get the case officer assigned? Moreover, I have my PCC done last week as well. Shall I also get the medical test done? or wait for the case officer to ask me to get the medical done? I have not done medical test in advance because I don't know which medical test do I need to undergo.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

altaf2203 said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> I have logded my visa application last week. How long is it taking these days to get the case officer assigned? Moreover, I have my PCC done last week as well. Shall I also get the medical test done? or wait for the case officer to ask me to get the medical done? I have not done medical test in advance because I don't know which medical test do I need to undergo.


Hi Altaf,

We do not know how long it takes these days for a case officer to pickup your case, but do not wait for them to write to you about medical tests as it will only further delay the process. There is a standard set of tests to undertake and the medical center you visit for these will do the needful. You just have to click on the 'health assessment' link on the left in your visa application, submit the short online health declaration form that it pops up, and save the pdf that it generates. Take a copy of this pdf (one per applicant) and your passport to the medical center and they will take care of the rest. See here for a list of medical centers in India (scroll down to 'Panel Physician'): *https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/india*

*Edit:* Call the clinic beforehand and ask them if you need to bring anything else apart from your passports and the pdf.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

*Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications*


----------



## Reshu ikku (Nov 27, 2021)

Hi,
I have submitted190 visa, May 2021. October 26th co assigned requested to submit medical. I have did Medical 

on Nov 12th 2021. How long it will take to get grant.
Do they again check background detail of my education and employment, travel history. 
Please let me know.
Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Reshu ikku said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted190 visa, May 2021. October 26th co assigned requested to submit medical. I have did Medical
> 
> on Nov 12th 2021. How long it will take to get grant.
> ...


Your complete application and all claims you made in the EOI will be thoroughly checked by the CO
Also Form 80 submissions 
No one can predict a grant
You have to wait patiently
Cheers


----------



## Zezima1234 (Aug 27, 2019)

Reshu ikku said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted190 visa, May 2021. October 26th co assigned requested to submit medical. I have did Medical
> 
> on Nov 12th 2021. How long it will take to get grant.
> ...


How were you able to know that a CO was assigned? Did your status in immiaccount changed? or was there a dedicated e-mail notice for CO assignment.
Appreciate it if you could kindly share your experience with this.


----------

